# 1/8th Scale Bentley B.R.2



## dman9876 (Jan 26, 2011)

Some may have seen this video of my dads B.R.2 in 1/8th scale. We don't run it much at the shows so I figured I would try posting it here. Enjoy!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3bcrfC1Pz8[/ame]


----------



## vedoula (Jan 26, 2011)

very nice!
Tell me you sell plans for that!


----------



## Kmot (Jan 26, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## dman9876 (Jan 26, 2011)

This was built from the book by Lew Blackmore:
Building the 1/4 Scale Bentley B.R.2

However the dimensions were cut in half to build the engine in 1/8th scale.


----------

